# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Banning

## MusclesOfShadow

Ηθελα να ρωτησω πανω σαυτο το θεμα, παρ'ολο που εψαξα στο FAQ και στους κανονες του φορουμ, δεν βρηκα τιποτα πολυ σχετικο.
Πρωτα απολα εχετε το δικαιωμα να κανετε ban χωρις πρωτα καποια προειδοποιηση, ειδικα οταν ο χρηστης δεν το εχει συνειδητοποιησει οτι εχει κανει κατι???
Και επισης γινεται να κανετε ban που να λεει κατι σαν:

"You have been banned for the following reason:
No reason was specified.
Date the ban will be lifted: Never"

Ρωταμε για προληπτικους λογους :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

αν ξαναρωτησεις θα φας μπαν.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Τι ειναι αυτο, απειλη?

----------


## Devil

> Τι ειναι αυτο, απειλη?


μπορει.... αν δεν κατσεις ησυχος.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Ειμαι ατακτο αγορι αλλα οταν προκειται για τετοια θεματα προσεχω και θελω να ξερω γιατι εψαξα και δεν βρηκα ακριβως ποιοι ειναι οι λογοι που μπορει να φας ban, και θα ηθελα να ξερω.

----------


## Devil

> Ειμαι ατακτο αγορι αλλα οταν προκειται για τετοια θεματα προσεχω και θελω να ξερω γιατι εψαξα και δεν βρηκα ακριβως ποιοι ειναι οι λογοι που μπορει να φας ban, και θα ηθελα να ξερω.


χαχαχααα... κοιτα αν παραβεις τους κανονες του φορουμ πανω απο μια φορα... τοτε επομενο ειναι να φας μπαν...αυτος ειναι ο κυριοτερος λογος..

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Μμμ...καταλαβα. Ελπιζω να μην μου συμβει ποτε τιποτα περιεργο και δεν το παρω πρεφα!!! Γιατι συνηθως αλλοι φταινε και αλλοι την πληρωνουν. 

Thanks ...Devil :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Devil

> Μμμ...καταλαβα. Ελπιζω να μην μου συμβει ποτε τιποτα περιεργο και δεν το παρω πρεφα!!!* Γιατι συνηθως αλλοι φταινε και αλλοι την πληρωνουν. 
> * 
> Thanks ...Devil


 ξερεις κατι που δεν ξερω....??? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

ενταξυ κοιτα το κανεις @@κια μια στις τοσες ειναι λογικο.... απλα οταν γινετε συνεχομενα καταλαβαινεις οτι ο αλλος πρεπει να φυγει εφοσον δεν σεβαιτε τιποτα...

----------


## Tasos Green

οτι δεν σε σκοτωνει.. σου κανει ban!  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  καλα δεν τα λεω Devil!?

----------


## Devil

> οτι δεν σε σκοτωνει.. σου κανει ban!  καλα δεν τα λεω Devil!?


καπως ετσι.... 

το πηρα απο ενα αλλο μελος και αλλαξα το μισο... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Tasos Green

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

[YOUTUBE="yrUq6qoj6uE&feature=related"]yrUq6qoj6uE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Χαχχαχαχαχα :03. Clap:

----------


## -beba-

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## giannis64

η ομάδα των διαχειριστών παιδιά, το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές ότι εξαντλούν πάντα τα περιθώρια για να φτάσουν να κάνουν μπαν ένα μέλος.
στόχος μας είναι να ήμαστε όσο το δυνατών περισσότεροι και ποιο αγαπημένοι, για αυτόν τον λόγο και οργανώνουμε σε κάθε ευκαιρία διάφορες συγκεντρώσεις (συναντήσεις).

υπάρχουν όμως και πολλές περιπτώσεις που λόγοι ενός μπαν δυστυχώς δεν φαίνονται στο φόρουμ από τα μέλη.
οι λόγοι είναι πως μερικοί νομίζουν πως επειδή δεν μιλάμε και κάνουμε τους Αλέκους, πως δεν παίρνουμε χαμπάρι τι γίνεται η το τι κάνουν.
οι λόγοι ενός μπαν λοιπόν είναι και πολλοί άλλοι, εκτός των κανόνων.

το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνετε για να είστε εντάξει είναι να είστε καλοπροαίρετοι, ευγενικοί, να μην γράφετε όπου νάνε και ότι νάνε και με μια λέξη να μην κάνετε στους άλλους ότι δεν θέλετε να κάνουν σε σας, και να ενεργείτε σαν να ήταν δικό σας το φόρουμ προστατεύοντας το από ηλιθιότητες.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> η ομάδα των διαχειριστών παιδιά, το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές ότι εξαντλούν πάντα τα περιθώρια για να φτάσουν να κάνουν μπαν ένα μέλος.
> στόχος μας είναι να ήμαστε όσο το δυνατών περισσότεροι και ποιο αγαπημένοι, για αυτόν τον λόγο και οργανώνουμε σε κάθε ευκαιρία διάφορες συγκεντρώσεις (συναντήσεις).
> 
> υπάρχουν όμως και πολλές περιπτώσεις που λόγοι ενός μπαν δυστυχώς δεν φαίνονται στο φόρουμ από τα μέλη.
> οι λόγοι είναι πως μερικοί νομίζουν πως επειδή δεν μιλάμε και κάνουμε τους Αλέκους, πως δεν παίρνουμε χαμπάρι τι γίνεται η το τι κάνουν.
> οι λόγοι ενός μπαν λοιπόν είναι και πολλοί άλλοι, εκτός των κανόνων.
> 
> το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνετε για να είστε εντάξει είναι να είστε καλοπροαίρετοι, ευγενικοί, να μην γράφετε όπου νάνε και ότι νάνε και με μια λέξη να μην κάνετε στους άλλους ότι δεν θέλετε να κάνουν σε σας, και να ενεργείτε σαν να ήταν δικό σας το φόρουμ προστατεύοντας το από ηλιθιότητες.


 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Rourke

Εντάξει ρε παιδιά αλλά όχι να σου σβήνουν από το ποστ σου την λέξη cialis και να σε προειδοποιούν πως άμα αναφέρεις ξανά για φάρμακα θα φας μπαν...Σε ένα ποστ που ρωτάει ο άλλος τι να πάρει για το λίμπιντο επειδή θα πάει τριήμερο με την κοπέλα του για διακοπές στην Σκιάθο...Δηλαδή στο τέλος θα τρώει κάποιος μπαν επειδή έγραψε την λέξη ασπιρίνη. ..
Έλεος ρε μάγκες.....Κατάχρηση εξουσίας το βλέπω αυτό....Εντάξει είπαμε είναι ο άλλος μοντ ρε φίλε αλλά όχι όποιον δεν γουστάρει ή επειδή έτσι σου ήρθε ή επειδή κοιμήθηκε στραβά κτλ. να τον κάνει μπαν και να τον απειλεί τον άλλο....
Και το μπαν είναι χαζό σαν φιλοσοφία γιατί πολύ απλά πάει ο άλλος σε ένα άλλο υπολογιστή ή στον δικό του και ανοίγει άλλο λογαριασμό.....και μπαίνει και τρολάρει μετά και σπάει πλάκα....
Σβήσιμο του μηνύματος είναι πιο ορθό και λογικό...αλλά να υπάρχει και λόγος σοβαρός...όχι επειδή έγραψε την λέξη Ζαντάκ ο άλλος....
Με το άγριο και απειλές δεν λύνονται αυτά....

----------


## giannis64

> Και το μπαν είναι χαζό σαν φιλοσοφία γιατί πολύ απλά πάει ο άλλος σε ένα άλλο υπολογιστή ή στον δικό του και ανοίγει άλλο λογαριασμό.....και μπαίνει και τρολάρει μετά και σπάει πλάκα....
> 
> *ετσι νομιζεις? και εμεις τι κανουμε? χαρταετο πεταμε?*
> 
> 
> Σβήσιμο του μηνύματος είναι πιο ορθό και λογικό...αλλά να υπάρχει και λόγος σοβαρός...όχι επειδή έγραψε την λέξη Ζαντάκ ο άλλος....
> Με το άγριο και απειλές δεν λύνονται αυτά....


θα το σβησουμε μια. την αλλη εφυγε... :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

> Σβήσιμο του μηνύματος είναι πιο ορθό και λογικό...αλλά να υπάρχει και λόγος σοβαρός...όχι επειδή έγραψε την λέξη Ζαντάκ ο άλλος....
> Με το άγριο και απειλές δεν λύνονται αυτά....


ρε συ απτην στιγμη που λεμε οτι* εχουμε** σαν κανονα* στο φορουμ να μην κανουμε ανοιχτες αναφορες σε φαρμακα,ποιο το θεμα?

οπως εγραψε κ ο γιαννης,το μπαν δεν γινεται για ψυλλου πηδημα..κ σιγουρα πολλα μελη κατα λαθος αν θες εχουν κανει κατα καιρους αναφορες σε φαρμακα.
νταξ δεν εγινε κ τπτ..αλλα οταν ομως το λες,κ αναφερεις κ τους κανονες κ ο αλλος συνεχιζει να βαραει το βιολι του,μετα ποιος φταιει?

το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να υπαρχει μια ομαλη λειτουργεια στο φορουμ..
οι κανονες που ισχυουν για ολους ισχυουν κ για μενα,κ για ολο το mods team.

ουτε απειλες βλεπω ουτε στραβοξυπνηματα..απλα ενα κανονα που κοιταμε να εφαρμοζουμε.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

plz μη το συνεχιζετε γιατι παει να μου βγει το ονομα παλι απο λαθος  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> plz μη το συνεχιζετε γιατι παει να μου βγει το ονομα παλι απο λαθος


ασε δεν το σωζεις με τπτ :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mantus3

> Εντάξει ρε παιδιά αλλά όχι να σου σβήνουν από το ποστ σου την λέξη cialis και να σε προειδοποιούν πως άμα αναφέρεις ξανά για φάρμακα θα φας μπαν...Σε ένα ποστ που ρωτάει ο άλλος τι να πάρει για το λίμπιντο επειδή θα πάει τριήμερο με την κοπέλα του για διακοπές στην Σκιάθο...Δηλαδή στο τέλος θα τρώει κάποιος μπαν επειδή έγραψε την λέξη ασπιρίνη. ..
> Έλεος ρε μάγκες.....Κατάχρηση εξουσίας το βλέπω αυτό....Εντάξει είπαμε είναι ο άλλος μοντ ρε φίλε αλλά όχι όποιον δεν γουστάρει ή επειδή έτσι σου ήρθε ή επειδή κοιμήθηκε στραβά κτλ. να τον κάνει μπαν και να τον απειλεί τον άλλο....
> Και το μπαν είναι χαζό σαν φιλοσοφία γιατί πολύ απλά πάει ο άλλος σε ένα άλλο υπολογιστή ή στον δικό του και ανοίγει άλλο λογαριασμό.....και μπαίνει και τρολάρει μετά και σπάει πλάκα....
> Σβήσιμο του μηνύματος είναι πιο ορθό και λογικό...αλλά να υπάρχει και λόγος σοβαρός...όχι επειδή έγραψε την λέξη Ζαντάκ ο άλλος....
> Με το άγριο και απειλές δεν λύνονται αυτά....


Αν του αλουνού δεν του σηκώνεται να πάει η σε κανένα γιατρό η να αλλάξει κοπέλα. BBFORUM είμαστε όχι μια γωνία για τον κάθε πικραμένο…

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ηθελα να ρωτησω πανω σαυτο το θεμα, παρ'ολο που εψαξα στο FAQ και στους κανονες του φορουμ, δεν βρηκα τιποτα πολυ σχετικο.
> Πρωτα απολα εχετε το δικαιωμα να κανετε ban χωρις πρωτα καποια προειδοποιηση, ειδικα οταν ο χρηστης δεν το εχει συνειδητοποιησει οτι εχει κανει κατι???
> Και επισης γινεται να κανετε ban που να λεει κατι σαν:
> 
> "You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never"
> 
> Ρωταμε για προληπτικους λογους


Κανόνας νο1



> *Μηνύματα προσβλητικού/επιθετικού χαρακτήρα θα σβήνονται εξʼ ολοκλήρου χωρίς προειδοποίηση*. Η* επιμονή* σε τέτοια μηνύματα αυξάνει την πιθανότητα ban του χρήστη. Η γλώσσα που θα χρησιμοποιείται από τους χρήστες θα πρέπει να είναι το δυνατόν κόσμια, ενώ παρακαλούνται να εισαγουν * σε άκομψες λέξεις.


Κανονας νο13



> Αποφύγετε θρησκευτικά και πολιτικά σχόλια που προκαλούν διαμάχες μεταξύ θρησκευτικών και πολιτικών ομάδων, ή εθνικοτήτων.


Κανονας νο 15



> Κάθε μέλος δικαιούται μόνο έναν λογαριασμό στο φόρουμ. Δεν επιτρέπεται το ίδιο άτομο να κάνει εγγραφή με περισσότερους από έναν λογαριασμούς.


Επίσης,όταν καποιος επιμενει πολυ σε καποια θεματα,παρ΄όλο που εχει ειδοποιηθει πολλες φορες , π.χ.




> *2.* *Δεν επιτρέπεται η διασύνδεση "link" ξένων εμπορικών καταστημάτων* πέρα από ελληνικά καταστηματα, τους χορηγούς της ιστοσελίδας καθώς και φιλικές ιστοσελίδες.





> *7.* *Μηνύματα καθαρά διαφημιστικού χαρακτήρα θα διαγράφονται* χωρίς προειδοποίηση, αν ο ενδιαφερόμενος δεν έχει έρθει προηγουμένως σε επαφή με τη διεύθυνση του site.


σημαίνει ότι εχει μπει καθαρα για λόγους συμφερόντων στο φόρουμ και όχι για λογους ενημερωσης πανω στο άθλημα ή διαδικτυακης παρεας.
Ή ότι απλα μπαινει να κανει το κομματι του,αδιαφορωντας για τους άλλους.




> Και επισης γινεται να κανετε ban που να λεει κατι σαν:
> 
> "You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never"


Μηπως εχεις φαει καποιο ban και εχεις δει αυτο το μηνυμα;Ψιλοκαρφώνεσαι :01. Unsure: 
Όταν καποιος εχει κανει κατι χοντρο,δεν νομίζω να χρειαζεται να του γραψουμε σε μηνυμα την αιτια.Και φυσικα είναι μονιμο το ban.

----------


## Devil

> Εντάξει ρε παιδιά αλλά όχι να σου σβήνουν από το ποστ σου την λέξη cialis και να σε προειδοποιούν πως άμα αναφέρεις ξανά για φάρμακα θα φας μπαν...Σε ένα ποστ που ρωτάει ο άλλος τι να πάρει για το λίμπιντο επειδή θα πάει τριήμερο με την κοπέλα του για διακοπές στην Σκιάθο...Δηλαδή στο τέλος θα τρώει κάποιος μπαν επειδή έγραψε την λέξη ασπιρίνη. ..
> Έλεος ρε μάγκες.....Κατάχρηση εξουσίας το βλέπω αυτό....Εντάξει είπαμε είναι ο άλλος μοντ ρε φίλε αλλά όχι όποιον δεν γουστάρει ή επειδή έτσι σου ήρθε ή επειδή κοιμήθηκε στραβά κτλ. να τον κάνει μπαν και να τον απειλεί τον άλλο....
> Και το μπαν είναι χαζό σαν φιλοσοφία γιατί πολύ απλά πάει ο άλλος σε ένα άλλο υπολογιστή ή στον δικό του και ανοίγει άλλο λογαριασμό.....και μπαίνει και τρολάρει μετά και σπάει πλάκα....
> Σβήσιμο του μηνύματος είναι πιο ορθό και λογικό...αλλά να υπάρχει και λόγος σοβαρός...όχι επειδή έγραψε την λέξη Ζαντάκ ο άλλος....
> Με το άγριο και απειλές δεν λύνονται αυτά....


μαλιστα δεν το ειδα αυτο...

λοιπον... ειχες γραψει ηδη μια φορα για φαρμακα και σου ειπα μην το συνεχισεις.... μετα πας και ποσταρεις για αυτο που σου εσβησα... και σου λεω μην γραφεις για φαρμακα ειναι κανονας του φορουμ....

αμα σε εκανα μπαν ναι θα ηταν καταχρηση ''εξουσιας''....

και για το αντισταμινικο σημερα δεν ειπα τιποτα επειδη δεν το προτινες/α σε κανενα... αλλα απλα μιλουσαμε για την ουσια και για μερικες ιδιοτητες που εχει....

αλλο το να μιλας γενικα και αοριστα για καποια ουσια και αλλο να προτεινεις φαρμακα και δοσολογιες....

αμα ηταν ετσι η χημικη θα ηταν ανοιχτει σε ολους.... αλλα δεν ειναι...

----------


## Rourke

Δεν είναι αγαπητέ Devil για εσένα προσωπικά, περισσότερο σαν τυχαίο παράδειγμα σε έφερα...εσύ είσαι αγαπητός και δημοφιλής στην κοινότητα και σε έφερα σαν παράδειγμα επειδή δέχεσαι γενικότερα και το σχολιασμό...
Απλά καμιά φορά κουράζεις τον συνομιλητή σου όταν γίνεσαι τόσο πολύ σχολαστικός και τυπικός και δεν δείχνεις ελαστικότητα σε κάποια πράγματα.

Εύχομαι τουλάχιστον ο αγαπητός μας φίλος να βρήκε την γιατρειά του στο πρόβλημά του με το ικαριν που του πρότεινες. Αν και αμφιβάλω ....

Πως σου ξέφυγε αυτό το τοπικ. OMG

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Δεν είναι αγαπητέ Devil για εσένα προσωπικά, περισσότερο σαν τυχαίο παράδειγμα σε έφερα...εσύ είσαι αγαπητός και δημοφιλής στην κοινότητα και σε έφερα σαν παράδειγμα επειδή δέχεσαι γενικότερα και το σχολιασμό...
> Απλά καμιά φορά κουράζεις τον συνομιλητή σου όταν γίνεσαι τόσο πολύ σχολαστικός και τυπικός και δεν δείχνεις ελαστικότητα σε κάποια πράγματα.
> 
> *Εύχομαι τουλάχιστον ο αγαπητός μας φίλος να βρήκε την γιατρειά του στο πρόβλημά του με το ικαριν που του πρότεινες. Αν και αμφιβάλω .*...
> 
> Πως σου ξέφυγε αυτό το τοπικ. OMG


ΜΠΑΝΑΡΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ PLZ!!!!!ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΛΕΜΕ???θες να τα ακουσεις???ποσο χαζος μπορει να ειναι καποιος οταν εχω εξηγησει 1000 φορες οτι ειναι καθαρα απο περιεργεια???θελω να δοκιμασω κατι διαφορετικο....δλδ ελεος...λες και ειμαι ο μονος που θα δοκιμασει και εχει δοκιμασει icariin

----------


## DrNio

Cobra-Style,δεν είναι κακό να έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.Περαστικά,σου εύχομαι!!

 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  Έλα πλάκα σου κάνω. :08. Turtle: 

Λοιπόν,όμως δεν ποσταρα εδώ για αυτόν τον λόγο,αλλά για να μάθω γιατί έφαγε ban ο t.s.t.Χθες,στο ίδιο τοπικ μιλάγαμε,με τον κύριο Τριανταφύλλου και ένα άλλο συμφορουμιτή.Τι έγινε??Ιός είναι αυτό το ban..? Να προσέχουμε?? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Δεν είναι αγαπητέ Devil για εσένα προσωπικά, περισσότερο σαν τυχαίο παράδειγμα σε έφερα...εσύ είσαι* αγαπητός και δημοφιλής στην κοινότητα* και σε έφερα σαν παράδειγμα επειδή δέχεσαι γενικότερα και το σχολιασμό...
> Απλά καμιά φορά κουράζεις τον συνομιλητή σου όταν γίνεσαι τόσο πολύ σχολαστικός και τυπικός και δεν δείχνεις ελαστικότητα σε κάποια πράγματα.
> 
> *περιεργο εγω θα ελεγα το αντιθετο...*
> 
> 
> Εύχομαι τουλάχιστον ο αγαπητός μας φίλος να βρήκε την γιατρειά του στο πρόβλημά του με το ικαριν που του πρότεινες. Αν και αμφιβάλω ....
> 
> Πως σου ξέφυγε αυτό το τοπικ. OMG


*
ελα ντε...*




> ΜΠΑΝΑΡΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ PLZ!!!!!ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΛΕΜΕ???θες να τα ακουσεις???ποσο χαζος μπορει να ειναι καποιος οταν εχω εξηγησει 1000 φορες οτι ειναι καθαρα απο περιεργεια???θελω να δοκιμασω κατι διαφορετικο....δλδ ελεος...λες και ειμαι ο μονος που θα δοκιμασει και εχει δοκιμασει icariin


σε παρακαλω μην με κανεις να μεταφερω μηνυματα στη αλανα.....plzzzzzz..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tasos Green

> [B]
> 
> σε παρακαλω μην με κανεις να μεταφερω μηνυματα στη αλανα.....plzzzzzz.....


ριξτου εκει ενα ban να τελειώνουμε... :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> ριξτου εκει ενα ban να τελειώνουμε...


 το σκεφτηκα να δοκιμασω πανω του πως κανουν μπαν..... αλλα λεω αστον καλητερα γιατι θα ξαναμπει και θα με φαει η γκρινια.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## loufas

+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> το σκεφτηκα να δοκιμασω πανω του πως κανουν μπαν..... αλλα λεω αστον καλητερα γιατι θα ξαναμπει και θα με φαει η γκρινια....


για μενα παει αυτο?? :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:

----------


## Tasos Green

> για μενα παει αυτο??


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> για μενα παει αυτο??


 οχι ρε εισαι καλα.... στον αλλον πηγαινε...

εγω εσενα μπαν.... ουτε να μου περασει απο το μυαλο (πανω απο 100 φορες) :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> οχι ρε εισαι καλα.... στον αλλον πηγαινε...
> 
> εγω εσενα μπαν.... ουτε να μου περασει απο το μυαλο (πανω απο 100 φορες)


Τη μερα?  :01. Razz:

----------


## aepiskeptis

καλα ολα αυτα


οταν γινεται μπαν σε καποιον μηπως να διαγραφονται κι ολα τα ποστς που εχει κανει?

 αφου δε μπορει να απαντησει προφανως

----------


## El Topo

O ioannis ρε σεις γιατί έγινε ban?

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλα ολα αυτα
> 
> 
> οταν γινεται μπαν σε καποιον μηπως να διαγραφονται κι ολα τα ποστς που εχει κανει?
> 
>  αφου δε μπορει να απαντησει προφανως


Αυτο που λες δεν γίνεται,καθως θα χαθει η ροή της συζητησης σε καποια τόπικς όπου συμμετείχε..
Αν δηλαδη καποιος φαει το ban με 10 ποστς ,no big deal,αλλα αν εχει κανει 1000 ποστς,αποκλείεται να μην εχει συμμετασχει και σε On topics,αρα εκει τιθεται υεμα ευρυθμης λειτουργίας του φόρουμ.

----------


## Polyneikos

> O ioannis ρε σεις γιατί έγινε ban?


Μας το ζήτησε για προσωπικους λόγους.Απλα δεν μπορει να διαγραfει μελος σε ενα forum (δεν υπάρχει αυτη η δυνατότητα στην διαχείριση),αρα όταν καποιος ζητησει να μην γίνονται ποστς από το προφίλ του και να φαίνεται ανενεργος,ο μονος τρόπος είναι το ban.

----------


## El Topo

> Μας το ζήτησε για προσωπικους λόγους.Απλα δεν μπορει να διαγραfει μελος σε ενα forum (δεν υπάρχει αυτη η δυνατότητα στην διαχείριση),αρα όταν καποιος ζητησει να μην γίνονται ποστς από το προφίλ του και να φαίνεται ανενεργος,ο μονος τρόπος είναι το ban.


Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!

----------


## Spyros1993

> Μας το ζήτησε για προσωπικους λόγους.Απλα δεν μπορει να διαγραfει μελος σε ενα forum (δεν υπάρχει αυτη η δυνατότητα στην διαχείριση),αρα όταν καποιος ζητησει να μην γίνονται ποστς από το προφίλ του και να φαίνεται ανενεργος,ο μονος τρόπος είναι το ban.


δεν έχει βγει ειδικό πρόσθετο πριν καιρό που δίνει αυτή την δυνατότητα στον διαχειριστή ή μόνο σε PhpBB  γίνεται;

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτο,καθως δεν συντηρω εγω το vbulletin και δεν το πολυκατεχω,εγω απλα βλεπω τι δυνατότητες μου δίνει η κονσόλα. :01. Wink:

----------


## savage

> καλα ολα αυτα
> 
> 
> οταν γινεται μπαν σε καποιον μηπως να διαγραφονται κι ολα τα ποστς που εχει κανει?
> 
>  αφου δε μπορει να απαντησει προφανως


ρε ρεμαλι,δεν πιστευω να σκεφτεσαι να φας ban παλι :01. Unsure:  :01. Mr. Green: 

θελουμε να σε διαβαζουμε στο φορουμ.  :02. Welcome: 

δεν εχεις να πας πουθενα. ακους? :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

ε τωρα θεμα συζητησεις και αυτο!!

να ειστε καλα παιδια, να συμβαδιζετε με τους κανονες και δεν εχει να φοβηθει κανεις τιποτα.
και μιας και πεφτει και πολυ σπαμ εδω ας μεινει προς το παρον κλειστο, μιας και δεν προσφερουν τιποτα αυτες η συζητησεις. :01. Mr. Green:

----------

